# Check engine light...torque coverter???



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

I have an '03 Allroad with just 41,700 miles on it and the check engine light came on. The car runs and drives just as well as it ever has so I took it to the dealership and they are telling me the reason for the CEL is a faulty torque converter. I've never heard of a transmission tripping a CEL...any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## morningsmiler (Feb 8, 2007)

*if your code was the dreaded 17125, it is the TC, more specifically, a seal in the TC*

an indy will charge in the $1800 range to swap it out...very common at once you get past 60K miles or so...


----------

